# energy drinks with creatine....



## CRASHMAN (Oct 6, 2003)

ya my kindeys have been hurtin alot lately and i noticed somethin on all the energy drinks i've been drinking to stay awake in class they have creatine in em!! but creatines not stable in liquid form it turns toxic doesn't it?? thats what i'm thinkin thats what could be hurtin em so i went back to faithful red bull with no creatine  


one more thing i drink my fair share of gatorade a day any dangers?.......3-4 bottles


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 8, 2003)

There are hundreds of different rumors about creatine.  One "research" will tell you that it's going to cause you to have liver problems; the other tells you you're going to grow an extra head.  So to say that Creatine is "toxic" in liquid form I don't know for sure, but it certainly loses any gain you might have gained in powder form.  A few years ago, back before the "energy drink" fad that's recently shown up, I had seen an energy drink in New York for _young girls_ that had Creatine in it!  

Honestly, if your kidneys are hurting it might be time to back up on energy drinks anyway, not just the creatine.  I've seen one energy drink (tasted great, blue bottle, bumps on it) in which it had a whole lists of warnings not to take it.  

On another note, how do you know it's your kidneys?  Did you ask em?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 8, 2003)

Could be the Gatorade,  the orange has brominated vegetable oil which I have heard can cause problems such as burning esophagus.  Also too much Gatorade, I have read, screws up your sodium balances which may be affecting your kidneys.  3 to 4 bottles a day is too much.  If you do drink it, treat it as a supplement, it's not a water replacement.  Listen to Bobby Boucher from 'Waterboy'


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 8, 2003)




----------

